# Yawning



## nicx (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi everyone.

I was wondering if anyone knows if cockatiels yawn. When Jasper comes and sits with me he has a wash then starts rubbing his head round my neck and chin, all the time he is doing that he looks like he is yawning. I just wondered if it is yawning or some other behavior thing he is doing.

Nicola xx :yawn:


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they yawn in order to settle their crop. My 'tiel yawns all the time, it's pretty cute.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Yep, they yawn quite often, especially after preening. =)


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

Yawning is very cute


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

If you see them scratching their-selves near their ear, you'll see that they will yawn. Also if you touch/rub near their ear/on their ear they'll yawn, I always end up hitting that spot and they're continually yawning, lol.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

You mean like this


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Renae, My Bird missy keeps touching her ear with her foot it's like when people touch there head or lean on there hand against there head lol

it's so funny but cute!


----------



## fluoro.black (Nov 5, 2009)

Yep they yawn :lol:. And it's REALLY cute hehe.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

clawnz said:


> You mean like this


:lol: That's it! 

I posted a similar photo on myspace and someone asked if I was choking my bird.


----------



## Bev3801 (Nov 9, 2009)

Solace. said:


> :lol: That's it!
> 
> I posted a similar photo on myspace and someone asked if I was choking my bird.


OMG that's too funny.


----------



## nicx (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your reply's. When he starts yawning he don't stop and he looks cute just like the one in the picture.

Nicola xxx


----------

